# K&N air intake



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

I installed an Amerihood hood with ram air tunnel. I want to install the K&N air intake. Will blocking off original behind the grill intake have any benefits? If so, best place to block it off. I know the engine intake could care less because it is turbo. Disconnect MAF and battery during install to reprogram air intake? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Year of car?
Pics???


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

JLL said:


> Year of car?
> Pics???


2018 1.4 turbo Premier


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice car.

Yes. Definitely disconnect the battery. It will clear and relearn the fuel trims.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SuperChief said:


> I installed an Amerihood hood with ram air tunnel. I want to install the K&N air intake. Will blocking off original behind the grill intake have any benefits? If so, best place to block it off. I know the engine intake could care less because it is turbo. Disconnect MAF and battery during install to reprogram air intake? Hope this makes sense.


I do not have a Gen II, but have you considered trying to modify the original intake to now cool off or blow air through the engine compartment? Not sure how you could accomplish that but I thought it would be a possibility. A bit more effort might get you a way to cool off the brakes as well.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Disconnecting the battery is a good idea, although a few have claimed no MAF errors despite leaving the battery connected. And that hood intake will be nice, it should reduce heat soak once you install the K&N.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

marmalou said:


> Disconnecting the battery is a good idea, although a few have claimed no MAF errors despite leaving the battery connected. And that hood intake will be nice, it should reduce heat soak once you install the K&N.


 I have the K&N kit and this hood is installed. Looking for any benefits of direct air to box and blocking off original air intake behind the grille


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

SuperChief said:


> Looking for any benefits of direct air to box and blocking off original air intake behind the grille


Yea assuming theres enough airflow from the hood, this may just be something you have to try out.
For blocking the original intake, probably keep the original plumbing intact and block off wherever is easiest?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I do not have a Gen II, but have you considered trying to modify the original intake to now cool off or blow air through the engine compartment? Not sure how you could accomplish that but I thought it would be a possibility. A bit more effort might get you a way to cool off the brakes as well.


Directing it to brakes might be an idea, but automotive engineers like to block off all the airflow through the grille that doesn't go through the radiators, to maximize the cooling airflow.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Directing it to brakes might be an idea, but automotive engineers like to block off all the airflow through the grille that doesn't go through the radiators, to maximize the cooling airflow.


I have been thinking about my Gen I for some time and how to take advantage of the extra real-estate behind the grill. I figured the Gen II might be similar.


----------

